# 2007 Master B-Stay; Only in Europe?



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm just curious... What's up with the 2007 Master B-Stay? Is it not part of the US lineup? Are there some Colnagos only sold is Europe? I'm wondering because I only see them being sold on Euro sites.

It's not the X-Light or the Carbon. It's got carbon seat stays, but steel chain stays.

http://www.colnago.com/en/catalogo2007/masterbstay.php


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*US Distributor*

Trialtir and market demand have resulted in the US only seeing the MasterLight. 

When Ernesto introduced the MasterCarbon, people were invoking images of Satan working his trickery on the all steel machine. The reaction on this site and others was basically NO. Despite Pinarello and the Opera in 1999 (EOM 16.5 and carbon back), and the more recent DeRosa offerings with steel main tubes and carbon back, the tifosi just were not having it with the MasterCarbon in the States, and elsewhere as I was living in Europe at the time.

I saw the MasterCarbon in 10-04 at the Worlds in Verona, all carbon backend and despite the 2007 Colnago site blurb "Another new innovation for the Master B-Stay is the seat lug is joined to the top tube with Tig welding" although clearly evident in this picture. I have to admit feeling ill looking at the bike.

Fittingly, the statues outside of the castle by the road course where Colnago was showing showed how many felt about carbon on the Masterlight.

Don't get me wrong, I like Colnago's and currently have a C-40 and a Tecnos, I just don't like the idea of the mix.

Ernesto persists in part as the cost and time to manufacture is no doubt less. Hey, he's a master at innovation, marketing and commercial business.

In direct answer to your question, in recent times, no. Going back into the early 90's and before, the answer was yes.



Scotty2Hotty said:


> I'm just curious... What's up with the 2007 Master B-Stay? Is it not part of the US lineup? Are there some Colnagos only sold is Europe? I'm wondering because I only see them being sold on Euro sites.
> 
> It's not the X-Light or the Carbon. It's got carbon seat stays, but steel chain stays.
> 
> http://www.colnago.com/en/catalogo2007/masterbstay.php


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

It also works the other way around too - there is no MXL offered in europe but I hear they are offered in US & Japan ... please do correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Good point*

Not sure about Japan but will check that out the next time I visit. Yes, as far as I know they stopped making them for the European market. MXL's are pretty expensive for what you get and in Europe, where a lot of people don't see the value in the MXL, they're not the seller they were 10+ years ago.



toonraid said:


> It also works the other way around too - there is no MXL offered in europe but I hear they are offered in US & Japan ... please do correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

boneman said:


> Not sure about Japan but will check that out the next time I visit. Yes, as far as I know they stopped making them for the European market. MXL's are pretty expensive for what you get and in Europe, where a lot of people don't see the value in the MXL, they're not the seller they were 10+ years ago.


For those who don't see the value etc. They're missing out. the (all steel) MXL is / was a masterpiece ( pun intended) I have other steel Colnagos, also steel Merckx, Jack Taylor and Hetchins. All superb in their own way. The MXL is the most vital and lively ride and with modern components all you might need for anything but racing. It is a joy to ride. Thank you Ernesto.


----------



## Roger753 (Jan 5, 2005)

Windwave the current "official" UK Colnago distributor list both the Master B Stay 
(Retail price 1195.95 GBP) and the Master XL (Retail price 1049.95 GBP)

http://www.windwave.co.uk/colnago_index.html

Roger


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

You can get the MXL on special order as its part of the production programme but its missing from all catalogues, also they could be carrying old stock as many of the dealers still have steel forks - just no one has an unthreaded one that I want.

Here in Europe people aren't really into "Steel is real" so the market for steel frames is pretty small and most of it is scooped up by people buying Vintage bikes or custom builders or Tourers using Dawes Galaxy. Although I can not back this up with facts, my personal feeling is that on General people is states spend more on their bikes coz they are an alternative to cars for commuting and so considerable savings can be made which of course can go towards a new bike worth 1000's but here in the prosperous northern Europe there are several obstacles - first and foremost weather, so 6months of the year its very cold and rainy so u need alternative transport (public or car - both v. expensive), 2nd big risk taking a bike into town and leaving it outside the office block, so people tend to use a very old bike for that and no one steals them. Having a 2nd (Sunday) bike is also not an option for a great many as almost everyone living in big city lives in an apartment (like me) so very hard to store 1 bike let alone 2. Also when u look into european forums u will see the bikes and equipment discussed are typically of lower value so Records get replaced by Centaur and Centaur by Mirage and so on having said that the market is changing tho - I put it down to global waming which is providing a longer season than we used to have. Sorry seemed I stayed off the subject a bit so I shut up now.


----------

